# Can you..



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

twiddle your thumbs? I can.

Next please..can you..yes or no...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

it's fun to twiddle your thumbs! lol 

can you lick your elbow? i can't XD


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

zomgz said:


> can you lick your elbow? i can't XD


No.

Can you touch your toes (without bending your knees)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Can you touch your toes (without bending your knees)?


yeah

can you.... wobble to and throw ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

where is and throw?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jnmcda0 said:


> No.
> 
> Can you touch your toes (without bending your knees)?


With all of the exercising I do? YEAH!

Can you wiggle your ears?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

can you do 10 push-ups?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on what I'm pushing up..
No 
Can you whistle a tune?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Nope  I can hum pretty well though :stu

Can you do make that 'rrrrrr' sound from Spanish class?


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes I can!

Can you do a hand stand?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yeah!! but it's hard haha =)

can you imagine life without SA?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope

Can you tell us how a .38 Special and .357 Magnum are related?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A .357 Magnum can shoot .38 ammunition. 

Can you tell me the difference between a rifle and a shotgun?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Not any more!

Can you do a backflip?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I could when i was 18. I wouldn't try it now, though.

Can you find you way in the forest with a map and compass?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think so... took a class on that but it was a while ago.

Can you fix a flat tire?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Can you speak another language apart from English?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yes. French is my main language.

Can you repair a broken bicycle?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I can mend the chain and change a wheel on a bike.

Can you get into a hammock without falling out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sure I can! Just don't watch.
Can you type without looking at the keyboard?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Logan X said:


> yes. French is my main language.
> 
> Can you repair a broken bicycle?


je t'aime..


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ha yea right

can you sing your abc's upside down while eating captain crunch?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

no, I can't sing period.

can you swim 100 meters?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Of course I can! 
Can you read music?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no
can you run an hour without stopping?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know 

Can you do a cart wheel??


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can try 

can you dodge a punch?



epril said:


> je t'aime..


moi aussi


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but isn't life much more fun that way?
Can you chop a person in two?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Only with my trusty axe

Can you eat a whole large pizza in one sitting?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure can.

can you fight a clan of ninja using only chopsticks?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not so much.
Can you curl your hair so it actually looks good?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know- maybe if I tried. I always flat iron it.

Can you eat ice cream really fast without getting brain freeze?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you boogie board?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No, never tried. I can boogie when I'm bored. 
Sorry, that was lame.  


Can you whistle backwards??


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't even whistle, lol.

Can you speak another language fluently?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

I speak Russian fluently.

Can you lick your elbow?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

not really, lol.

Can you lick my elbow?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Logan X said:


> Can you lick my elbow?


nope

can you do magic tricks ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

If I practice up. I used to be the assistant to a magician.

Can you fit inside a magic coffin?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Only by magic

Can you whistle?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a lil bit

can you do the moonwalk?


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish!

can you bring your foot up to touch your head?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

can you read this question?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, sorry, I can't read Arabic.

Can you tell what I'm thinking right now? :yes


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm pretty good at that.

Can you make your eyes change colors?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, but only with novelty contact lenses.

Can you semi-convincingly imitate an Irishman?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

not at all

can you wiggle your ears?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no
can you paint?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You mean like art? Not really. I can paint a house real well, though. I'm handy like that.

Can you do your own renovations when it's needed?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Logan X said:


> Can you do your own renovations when it's needed?


A - to some degree yes

Q - Can you rub your belly and you pat your head with one hand at the same time ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No I need to use 2 hands.

Can you tell which direction random barking noises are coming from when you're outside alone on a dark balmy night?


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no. I can't cook at all, lol.

Can you type accurate sentences with your eyes closed?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes! 

This sentence brought to you by a person, me , totally blind, ar at least with my eyes closed. Ghere is another sentence. I hope this one has no errors. Wow, I am such a dweeb. PooP. Another mistake. Hey, I think we shuld have a thread wehre we post with our eyes clsed. It looks like I am getting worse. My perfectionism wants me to keep going, but I shoud preobablly stop so as not to annoy pople furthure. by the wa, when I make a mistake I am immediatley aware of it. I usually type and read my strokes at the same tiem. I cna't wait to see how may mistakes I've make. If I slow down, I bet it would be perfect, but I don't like to type slow. Maybe I sould get a jog as a data entry clerk? No, other people are much faster that I am. I wonder how fast I type? I tlli typing in coooege and thout=ght it would be and easy Q , but it turned out harder thatn I thought it wjouuld be. I'm glad I took it though, because now I cn play this silly game!


can you read Braille?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Can you do sign language?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No. I know a few signs, though. 



Can you touch your nose with the tip of your tongue?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No, though I can stick out my tongue and touch my nose...

Can you sing the body electric?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea what that is

Can you hula hoop?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, never could

can you tell the difference between a male and female gecko?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

nopers, 

can you throw a ball accurately with your left hand? (right if left handed)


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No.

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Can you air bounce a frisbee? (make it go down then up in the air without hitting the ground)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Can you recite a poem of 14 lines or more from memory?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope



Can you roll your tongue? I can


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes 

can you pick out a book at the library without feeling overwhelmed by the huge selection?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep. That is what the catalogue is for 

Can you get up on time without an alarm clock?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

epril said:


> If I practice up. I used to be the assistant to a magician.
> 
> Can you fit inside a magic coffin?


LOL I'm not sure..probably

Can you French kiss? Haha


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

O, how I wish I knew...


Can you fly?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

in an airplane and in my dreams, yes

can you paddle a canoe?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never tried!

Can you eat live insects?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

not consciously.

CY pat your head and rub your stomach simultaneously?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes (_too easy_)

can you tie a necktie right on the first try?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Perhaps...

Can you place your right thumb on your nose, waggle your fingers, rub your stomach with your left hand, and know what it all means?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I can do all of that but I'm so busy concentrating I don't have time to think what it all means!

Can you touch your toes? (No cheating)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> I can do all of that but I'm so busy concentrating I don't have time to think what it all means!
> 
> Can touch your toes? (No cheating)


sure, no problem

can you boogie board?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

well first i had to 'youtube' boogie board, and NO WAY!!!

can eat black licorice or jelly beans without making "bitter beer face"?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess so , not sure what that face looks like, probably like the look I just had when I drank that raspberry pucker stuff.

can you name all the states in alphabetical order?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope. I know them but I'd definitely miss a state here and there.

Can you calculate big numbers in your head?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes if they end in five or zero :yes

can you braid your armpit hair?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

let's hope not! nnn..no.

Can you sing all the words to a broadway musical song?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes (if little shop of horrors counts)

can convincingly pretend to laugh at corny jokes?............. (_i can't_)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, I also tell corny jokes. Well, no, I say corny things. I can't remember jokes. 

Oh, and I love Little Shop of Horrors, have 2 versions of the movie, saw it on stage, and have a c.d. 

Can you have an argument without yelling?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes that's the only kind of arguement i'm willing to have. 

Can u juggle?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, but only up to 3 and thats it.

can you stomach an entire episode of ricki lake


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is she still on? I haven't seen her in years, and YES I(WE) CAN!

Can you explain to me why 80% of all anime girls have to dress all skimpy like?

(daughters question)


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

epril said:


> Can you explain to me why 80% of all anime girls have to dress all skimpy like?
> 
> (daughters question)


Because 80% of the people that draw them are perverts? lol

Can you chug a can of Coca-Cola?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No way! One big sip makes me burp, and I have to eat something with the coke or I can't finish it.

Can you tell the difference between kool aid and wylers?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup

Can you touch your tonsils with your tongue? I can.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

no i cant. I guess i didn't french kiss enough when i was young.

Can you beat a world record of any kind?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, i can put a picture of it on a punching bag and beat the hell out of it.

can you bench 200?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can, but it's not much of a challenge. Wuss.

Can you play the violin?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope

Can you beat Mario Brothers World 3?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yes i can, and i did many times.

Can you remember the 30 life code?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No unfortunately I can't.


Can you squeal so high, that dogs come running?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well I reckon I am just about the hardest person here, so yeah. and I'll do it for free. I'm not allowed to take money for something that's so easy for me. 

can you nail up sheetrock with your bare lips? (i can)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but eww, gross, who would want to kiss bloody lips?

Can you paint your nails/toenails and have them look professionally done?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no blood here, girlie - my lips are as hard as the rest of me. 

no, cause my meathooks just automatically reject any such girlish doings. 

can you climb mountains??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I probably would be able too, if i had tried it before. 


Can you...pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Depends on how much it is lol.


Can you read Braille?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

only in pitch darkness

can you swallow raw egg yolks?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well..no.

Can you watch blood being drawn without freaking out?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I can but that reminds me of the time my mom passed out when i got my wisdom teeth pulled

Can you run a mile?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No....


Can you bake a pie?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope, but I can eat them.

Can you change a car tire?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope

Can you climb trees?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A little yes.


Can you do my homework for me please?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I'm an idiot.

can you do my work for me please?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can someone else do this stuff? seriously.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, not unless you're a contortionist.

Can you make vegetarian lasagna?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure



Can you burp the ABC's? xD


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can't say I've tried. There was a point, however, when I could say the ABCs backward with a blood alcohol of .170. 

If locked in a room full of fudge for an hour, knowing you'd make $20 if you resisted eating a piece, could you do it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, and I'd use the $20 to go by chocolate.

Can you stand your parent(s)?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, they're pretty cool nowadays. 

Ever had a gun pointed at you?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No. Thank goodness for that.


Ever eaten cheese by itself as a snack?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sure...but only if you help a lil bit

can you listen to the same song for hours?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Not for hour*s*, maybe an hour if I really like it.

Can you flare your nose?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Why yes I can!


Can you count to 500 without losing your place?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

That's been years... many years. I remember they tried to charge me for it when I turned 18 >.>, hadn't used it for years and forgot I even had it.

Can you touch your nose with your big toe?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes.

can you read print if it's upside down?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I can if it doesn't have to many big words


Can you line dance?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope. I can sort of dance, but not line dance. 


Can you spy with your little eye something that is purple?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes. Those books over there.


Can you speak a differant language?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, i am fluent in Klingon.
can you tell a lie when you hear one?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, you're not fluent in klingon!

Can you drive a car?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yep

can you seduce a herring?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm.. I'm floundering here.....

can you make a pun?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

punny you should ask. No.

can you tell time without the numbers being on the clock?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes.

Can you juggle?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

No.

Can you cook?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes!

can you tell when someone is lying?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

By their voice? No. By using logic? Perhaps.

Can you touch the floor without bending your knees?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes!

Can you walk backwards?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes.

Can you sing?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

can't everyone? In their own sorry way?
can you read music?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no 

can you do a barrel roll?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

no

can u go get me some coffee and a donut plz darling


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

No I can't

Can you roll your R's? Arrrrrrriba!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yep, just did it.

Can you remain relaxed while having blood drawn?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

yes

Can you write with your left hand?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

yes but it looks like crap 

Can you touch your toes while keeping you legs straight?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, but it hurts.

Can you tell me what's going to happen tomorrow?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yes, its gonna be like the same crappy day you had today

can you grow a beard?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

grow one? ha, I can't get rid of mine. Just kidding! 

Can you eat a pizza with anchovies without hurling?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

yes. I can eat a lot of gross things without hurling haha

Can you run a mile in less than 8 minutes?


----------



## Half Asleep (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd like to think so, used to be able to, not tested in a long time.

Can you whistle in more than one language?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, can barely whistle en Ingles.

Can you make a pie?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

yes, i love to bake.

Can you hold your breath longer than a minute?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes

Can you ice skate?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, used to. 

Can you butcher a chicken?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No, I don't think I could

Can you...cross stitch?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol No!

Can you swim underwater?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes! 

Can you letter a poster neatly without having to pencil it first?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Can you handle raw meat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah. Weird question.

Can you play Flux?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Never heard of it.

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes..piano, guitar, violin, bass, clarinet, sax, drums, and the triangle! hehe

Can you dance?


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, in my own way at least..lol.

Can you sing?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

When I'm sure there's no one in hearing distance I can and do.

Can you use sign language?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

very little. 

Can you speak Spanish?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no

can you still remember the good times?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Can you do a hand stand?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes

Can you shoot trap?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.....I can't even shoot [email protected]!

Can you recite the alphabet backwards?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Very slowly

Can you play an instrument?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes the piano.

Can you sing?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, but my family doesn't think so.

Can you advise me as to what to do now that I have 2 commitments at the same time tomorrow?? :roll


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

yes
write both of the commitments down and then write all of the positives and negatives you can think of for each, whatever one is the best do that one and try to reschedule the other.

can you dance?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, but the rest of the planet doesn't think so.

can you pick things up with your toes?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Used to, as a kid. Haven't used this skill lately.

Can you start a fire with two sticks?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

honey, I can start a fire with a lot less.....

can you do the fandango?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

No. I don't even know what that is.

Can you ride a bike without training wheels?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

yes i can.. go me!
Can you do the splits?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Erm no!

Can you walk on your hands?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No, but I just tried.

Can you skateboard?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not exactly, no.

Can you drink an entire bottle of soda all at once?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No, I can't drink carbonated beverages fast.

Can you drive a stick shift?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Can you do a back flip?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

*?*

No.
Can you curl your tongue?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I could, I wouldn't be here .

CY name the first five prime numbers off hand?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1,3,7,11,13? 

Can you ride a horse?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

of course. but only if the horse is mr ed...

can you...light a fire?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

where do you want it lit baby? Sorry, I'm REALLY tired.

Can you dance the macarena?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm no

CY...balloon model? (you know where you get long balloons and twist them around each other to make animals and shapes)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I can only make balloon shape and twisted ballon shape :S

Can you talk while breathing in?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have done that, although it sounds weird.

CY hold your breath for 30 seconds? Notice, I went safe so that people aren't passing out trying to do this! SAS and I would be responsible!

:sas


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

yes

can you balance on one foot for 20 seconds?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Can you make animal shapes out of balloons?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. can you do that thing with a cherry stem where you can tie it in a knot inside your mouth with your tongue?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Can you draw using your feet?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really tried it...(I admire those disabled people who can draw with their mouths and feet)


Can you...whistle a whole song?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, theme to the Andy Griffith show. (no, I'm not THAT old, I used to watch the repeats)

Can you....

do a tarzan yell?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

No...

Can you roll your tongue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sideways, yes, lengthwise - not very well. That's a genetic trait that I did NOT get from my father.

CY spell your name backwards?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

jook said:


> No...
> 
> Can you roll your tongue


Yes yes I can!


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

back up straight using your rear view mirror


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No, because I do not drive yet


Can you...do the Can-Can?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I can, I think I can.

can you wear shorts in the winter?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No I don't even own a pair of shorts. (I used to live in Phoenix and I didn't even wear shorts in the summer.)

Can you juggle?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

nope 
can you touch your toes without bending your knees?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never tried, bet I couldn't though.

Can you read sdarwkcab??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

!sey

can you read upside down? (couldn't really create how that would look here)

print that is, not *you* reading upside down, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, I can't do that... :no

Can you do a lateral parking?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! how?!....what....

no. I suck at that. but i'm great at parallel crashing.

can you ...go where no man has gone before?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Of course! Us women can do anything!

Can you tell me what to get Harriet for Christmas?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a new name.

can you tell the truth?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I couldn't lie straight in bed.

Can you walk on water??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I and you know who can swim through land!!!! Ha Ha Ha

Can you make me some pizza?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll just ring Pizza Hut

Can you play air guitar??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

Can you dance?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

If you can call it dancing! 

Can you sit and stare with nothing to do, for an hour?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hm, do nothing at all? I don't think so.

Can you touch your feet with your fingers without bending your knees?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, barely.

can you stand the smell of anchovies?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

never really smelt any lol...but probably no


Can you...do a handstand?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not without hitting my head on the ground.

Can you play Jingle Bells on a saxophone??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope, never played a Saxophone


Can you play a violin?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wish. I can't say I have ever tried either.

can you blow smoke donuts?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

nope
can you play an instrument?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can whistle, does that count??

Can you eat a tree??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sure, like those guys that eat an airplane in a few years. Sure I can. How about a Bonsai? 

Can you speak in front of a large group of people and be spontaneous?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If by large you mean 15 - 25, yes. 

can you use the word supercalifragilisticexpealidocious in a sentence (you have to prove it)?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, when just in his normal state he's just Califragilisticexpealidocious. When gets mad, his clothes start to tear, he turns green and hairy. That's when he becomes Supercalifragilisticexpealidocious.

Hmmm, wrote a story does that count?? I won't go until the ok is given.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nope, no good. 

can you....stay stuck in a thread forever? let's see.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I have already. 

can you keep your garage clean?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

it's not my garage, but if i did have one then yes, i would keep it clean 


can you...throw things away easily?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Not at all lol, I'm basically a hoarder


Can you answer the phone with ease (no anxiety)?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

heh, I wish!

Can you French inhale?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I can't, never tried it though.

Can you ride a motorcycle through a flaming hoop??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> No I can't, never tried it though.
> 
> Can you ride a motorcycle through a flaming hoop??


yes, but I'm dead now.

can you pick up the body?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I can barely lift my giant, 15lb cat lol


Can you hold your breath under water for longer that 45 seconds?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not any more.

Can you bowl a strike?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no,but I can strike a bowl - ahahahahahaa.....

can you tell a cornball joke? (go ahead)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, why did the cornball cross the road, to get to the otherside?

Can you play an accordian.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, never tried 

Can you whistle?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, though not well


Could you ever hula hoop?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm not very good

Can you...play the piano?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> Yeah, but I'm not very good
> 
> Can you...play the piano?


heh what's a piano? jk jk ... no I can't

Can you whistle while you work?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I couldn't whistle if my life depended on it.

Can you say the alphabet backwords?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sure. The alphabet backwards. Did you hear me?

Can you name all the presidents?
​


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I can name most of them thanks to Animaniacs


Can you shake you booty like ya just don't care?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I can be in a cell all by myself, and still not shake my booty. I'm afraid too.

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ohh not really. Used to play the recorder at school.

Can you fight a ninja??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

Can you tell me if soda is taxable?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I....uh...no, I can't. 

Can you tell what type of soda I presently have in my fridge? Hint: It's color is..vivid!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

epril said:


> I....uh...no, I can't.
> 
> Can you tell what type of soda I presently have in my fridge? Hint: It's color is..vivid!


I'd say Mountain Dew, but that's because I'm addicted to it.

Anyways, can *YOU* toss a Red Bull can behind your back and make it in the trashcan? (Because I just did! )


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course I can, just won't have a high success rate 

Can you make a snowman with your bare hands?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, if I had enough snow.

CY clench your fist tight for 20 seconds?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

*clenches fist*
....................
Well look at that I can indeed!


Can you dismantle a computer and then put it back together so it works?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes.

Can you swim a mile?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes!
Can you figure out which batteries still have a charge without using that charger thingy?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No. Wish I could though. 


Can you pat your head with left hand, and rub your tummy with right hand, then quickly change hands without missing a beat or roughing your hair?:b


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol no I just tried it! :lol


Can you tell the difference between different types of clouds?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

No.

Can you ride a bike with no hands on the handlebars?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not without flying off into a tree or something, so no I wouldn't try it.

Can you play cricket??


----------



## wendykiss897 (Jan 28, 2010)

yes

Can you hold your breath for 1 minute?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, only for like 20 seconds.

Can you easily be scared?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I am afraid of the dark. I have to have some sort of light on when I go to sleep. Even if its just the computer monitor, I often sleep with the light on as well.

Can you be an Elvis impersonator??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, "I'm all shook up" :lol


Can you do origami?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Barely. All I can do is make a throwing star. I can't even make a crane!

Can you whistle?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TheWeirdOne said:


> No.
> 
> Can you ride a bike with no hands on the handlebars?


Ooh! I used to love doing that when I was young! I thought I was soooo cool! So much fun! And we didn't wear helmets then!

I can't whistle. Only a teeny bit. 
Can you do those funky army tucks to your sheets and make everything look even?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish.


Can you give me a hug/carry me? Please?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I'll give you a hug but I think you're too heavy to carry. So a big warm hug to you.

Can you keep out of trouble??


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes

Can you jump rope?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep

Can you make a cat's cradle?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Used to be able to.
Can you make a campfire without lighter fluid?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Of course! 

Can you start a fire without a lighter, matches, or a flint?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Yup, all I would need is steel wool and a battery.
Can you stay up for a 3 days straight?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, did it once but never again.

Can you watch a movie marathon, 3 or more in one sitting?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, can't sit for that long. I may fall asleep. Unless it was an awesome movie selection.
Can you sense what people are feeling through their facial expressions?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aspies tend to have a bit of trouble with that. I am one that can read facial langauge though. 

Can you eat raw chillies.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, but only on a couple of occasions. I teared up something awful, not to mention the next day. :blush


Can you be tickled without laughing?


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Depends what part of my body you are tickling!

Can you touch your toes?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, can you lick your elbow? (some people can!)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha no

Can you keep your eyes open for two mins without blinking?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oops! Not that time! And it's too annoying to try again! 

Can you remember to take your clothes out of the dryer?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Sometimes


Can you remember appointment dates & times without writing them down?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not really, I do ring the place if I forget,

Can you run backwards around the block.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> ha ha no
> 
> Can you keep your eyes open for two mins without blinking?


Try 5 mins. Staring contest Champion!

As for running around the block backward, I suppose I could. I just don't see the point.

Can you be in a snowball fight without any gloves?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably not lol, not for long anyway


Can you tie your shoes with only one hand?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Blasphemy! The bunny can't go around the tree and into the hole with only one hand. That's the case for me at least.

Can you read something that is upside down?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes but very very slowly.

Can you walk on your hands?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I could, but I wouldn't get far. 

Can you find Waldo? I've been looking FOREVER and cannot find him!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep Finally got him. :lol










Can you ride a unicycle?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Goodness, no. I'd just fall on my bum!

Can you recite the first 100 digits of pi off my heart? I can


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I can't.
Can you tell how tired I am?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I can tell you have the energy of a bull and you could fight the incoming alien invasion right now with your _bear_ hands right now, if you had to.

Can you tell how bored I am?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, it's p r e t t y obvious

Can you touch your nose with your tongue? (Before you ask, I can't  )


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope. I can't even come close. 

Can you tourne a potato? I can't.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for using big words that I have to look up. Oh, wait wrong forum. :clap 
No, I can't.

Can you tell the difference between a sweet potato and a yam?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that I could throw a sweet potato at my neighbor when he's being loud really early in the morning, whereas throwing a yam (especially the five-foot kind) would be kinda difficult. 

But could I tell the difference when cooked? Probably not. 

Q: A field sobriety test, for the police, includes reciting your ABCs backwards. Can you do this sober?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, that's hard. I'd probably do better drunk than sober. Lock me up officer. :blush


Can you tell the time of day or night without a watch/clock?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I can prolly guess the time within a couple hrs, but only if I can see outside and the weather is nice.

Can you do 50 pushups?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell no! Maybe 5, lol!

Can you write backwards, like looking at words in a mirror?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No..just thinking about it hurts my brain. 

Can you parallel park?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hell yes :lol

Can you speak another language/s?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

non


Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Do your ears hang high?
Do they reach up to the sky?
Do they droop when they are wet?
Do they stiffen when they're dry?
Can you semaphore your neighbour with a minimum of labour?
Do your ears hang high?

Do your ears flip-flop?
Can you use them for a mop?
Are they stringy at the bottom?
Are they curly at the top?
Can you use them for a swatter?
Can you use them for a blotter?
Do your ears flip-flop?

Do your ears hang out?
Can you waggle them about?
Can you flip them up and down as you fly around the town?
Can you shut them up for sure when you hear an awful bore?
Do your ears hang out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the answer to all your questions is no.

Can you remember where you parked your car?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

lsdjflsdkjfjsadfo42ehjfongvf9vbnxovgh4e39rtyh4nohf98wnfksdfsdf

can you decipher? and please answer my previous question?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

fong = pi - mc squared + number of SAS members - number of lurkers + the year you were born divided by the number of blocks you have to walk to find your car x number of pages in The Da Vinci Code. 

Can you bellydance?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I can! Can you put your two feet over your head? I used to but can't anymore. lol


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's just my legs wouldn't be attached to me anymore.

Can you do the dew?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes. 

Can you name the capital of each US state?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Can you feel the love tonight?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mmm...sort of...lol

Can you ballroom dance?



gaTess said:


> Yeah, it's just my legs wouldn't be attached to me anymore.


:lol


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, but it isn't pretty.

Can you say supercalifragilisticexpialidocious while holding your tongue?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

no, i just tried.

Can you do the lotus pose in yoga?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to in my younger years...lol

Can you do a pull up?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

One? Yes, I think I could manage that. :b

Can you get your hand right to the bottom of a Pringles tube?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Suuurree...anything for a Pringle.

Can you cook?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I can! 
Can you go all day without a drink of water?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No!

Can you touch your toes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Certainly.

Can you do a back flip?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Can you speak Spanish?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

un poco, mas o menos.

Puedas que el translacion?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes. You said a little bit...give or take and if I can do the translation... (that's my guess!)

Can you ride a motorcycle?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Can you walk on your hands?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope. 

Can you bake a cake?


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes. I have baked cakes. I am about 50/50 with them coming out well though....

Can you solve crossword puzzles?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mazer said:


> Yes. I have baked cakes. I am about 50/50 with them coming out well though....


Good for you!

Yes. Not that I'm really good though.

Can you sing?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't we all? I do ok.

Can you work a full time job?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to...and commuted 2 hours a day as well. phew! Now a full time mom. 

Can you draw really well?


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

No, not at all!

Can solve calculus problems while hanging upside down?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't even solve calculus problems upright! 

Can you touch your toes with your knees straight?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

wrists on the ground. I think I have long arms.

Can you play the guitar well?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not especially well, no. I play it in my own way and style.

Can you speak Klingon? One word will suffice. lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

ghobe' ...which means no...I had to google that 

Can you bowl really well?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes..Wii bowling:b

Can you bellydance?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no way.
can you name 5 Shakespearean plays without googling?


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes... Romeo and Juliet, Othello, Much Ado About Nothing, The Tempest, Macbeth

Can you hold a sneeze in?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes

Can you...watch tv with subtitles?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Can you hop with one foot without losing balance for an entire minute?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think so lol


Can you...stuff a whole digestive biscuit into your mouth at once?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i don't even know what one is, and it sounds a little gross, so I'll say no.

Can you walk 4 miles with ease?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Absolutely...love walking. 

Can you run 4 miles with ease?


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I can!

Can you kick soccer balls, bounce basketballs, and catch footballs?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow..lol...that's a lot...I can do the first two...never tried number 3.

Can you play football?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, but I am a fan of it. (Rugby League)

Can you ride a motorcycle over the Grand Canyon??


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I can, but I choose not to.

Can you bake a cake?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

OH yes! Absolutely. 

Can you play soccer?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Can you recite the alphabet backwards without hesitating?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^Wow, that's cool!

Can you do a black flip?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

No.

Can you do the splits?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to! 

Can you boogie down to the floor? lol


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes! lol

Can you tap dance?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Uh...a little

Can you ballroom dance?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not without falling over.

Can you tell me how to get to Sesamie Street?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but I'll have Elmo show you..he and I are best buddies. 

Can you cook?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes.

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I can play the piano a bit...really rusty though

Can you sing?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes. Yes I can.

Can you cross your eyes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not anymore...I do remember being able to do it well as a kid..lol

Can you rollerskate?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes!

Can you ice skate?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope.

Can you play tennis?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

And hit the other player in the nads after serving? Yup.

Can you wake up and not trip over your chair trying to get to the closet almost every morning?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, I trip over everything..lol

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

Can you whistle?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, everytime I look at your avatar Melissa. :b

Can you change a flat tyre??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
can you tell the difference between having lice and having an itchy dry scalp?\

yea, that was a trick question.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I can tell, I know I have had lice in the past. I have also had to scratch an itchy head. Usually to something daft though. Like this....:con

Can you speak fluent Italian??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think I know ANY italian! 
Can you solve a problem using the quadratic equation?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.

Can you fart on command?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No..lol

Can you burp on command?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, I probably could.

Can you sing like Simon and Garfunkel??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No I never tried so here goes....







Hey Mrs Robinson.......

Can you skip with a skipping rope?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, my co-ordination does inhibit me from skipping.

Can you play a harmonica??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I think so.
Can you lick your elbow?


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No question, so can you play the piano with your toes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - I can barely play with my fingers. 

Can you run backwards?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not without falling *** over head.

Can you play a piano with your nose??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, one note at a time of course, :lol


Can you touch your nose with the tip of your tongue? Urgh


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

no
Can you touch your nose with your foot?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think I can


Can you...count backwards from 100 to 1 with no difficulty?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeahh.
can you sing the alphabet backwards?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

somewhat.
can you dive?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to be able....

Can you suck on a soft sweet without chewing


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, but it's hard not to.

Can you swim?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

Can you...do the splits?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not without doing serious injury to the "trying not to get banned here", the ummm, the things down there you know.:b

Can you walk on hot coals??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never tried

can you move your baby toe away from the one next to it?


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

No. Damn you, inflexible toes!

Can you rollerskate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes I can and I love to

Can you go with four hours sleep?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol yes. I did the other night.

Can you tie a cherry stem into a knot with your tongue?
(makes me think of the Friends episode with Rachel- hilarious lol)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ah that is something I must try out....

can you Crackles in your toes....wait the joints in your toes?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh, what? Assuming you asked if I can crack my toes, then yes I can.

Can you go without using the bathroom for a whole day?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Can you turn your tongue over inside your mouth?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i don't think so.

Can you juggle more than 2 objects?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, but I'd love to see someone try to juggle three bowling balls at once. Imagine if he dropped one. o.o

Can you read minds?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha if only....although part of my sa is that I think I can, not that I can read minds but that I know what people are thinking ....and sorry for the really bad wording above 

Can you tell the difference between peppermint and spearmint?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Can you change your voice to sound like the opposite sex?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I can't.

Can you burp talk??


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

Absolutely!

Can you raise one eyebrow?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Abit lol

Can you...go a whole day without chocolate?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
can you put your feet behind your neck?


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

Just one at a time 

Can you cook (well)?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Not really. I don't really cook so I wouldn't know.
Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish i could!

Can you swim?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually no. >.<

Can you dance?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I can.
Can you sing well?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really wish I could

Can you go without sleep for 2days


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know, I've never tried.


Can you cook a meal from scratch?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't often.

Can you play an instrument? (what is it)


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes. Guitar/piano

Can you touch the tip of your nose with your tongue?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

not even close lol

can you make fart noises with your armpit?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have never tried....

Can you pat your head, rub your tummy and tap your foot at the same time?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just did, so yeaaah.
Can you wiggle your nose like in Bewitched?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can wiggle it like a rabbit....

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I can actually.
Can you lick your chin like Gene Simmons?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

That would be soo awesome if I could!

Can you recite the alphabet backwards?


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

No lol, horrible memory. 

Can you ice skate backwards?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Haven't attempted it yet, but I'll do it one day just for you!
Can you do the Moonwalk?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

One day I will 

can you touch the bottom of the deep end of a pool?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Haven't swam for a very long time in a pool, but I think I have before. 
Can you do the splits?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

Can you wiggle your ears


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

only when i wiggle my head.

can you drive stick shift?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nah, not physically possible for me lol

can you do diamond push-ups?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah

can you climb walls, trees, etc fast?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

no, but i can shoot thick webs from my wrists.

can you grow a sweet moustache?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You better believe it.

Can you do a handstand and hold it?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No, I'm much too long and thin to have good balance...

Can you reach into your pocket and pull anything of value out?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no pockets..I'm wearing a dress

Can you read a 24h clock without having to do math on the numbers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No, and I hate those things 

Can you whistle a tune?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not really good

Can you write with your both hands


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope. I've tried to improve my left hand writing once but I got lazy.

Can you speak more than one language fluently?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - Some Irish but not all that great

Can you build a tower with playing cards


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't realize Irish was a language 

Nope, don't have the patience.

Can you play poker?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Poker? I hardly know her! Ahhhh, I slay me.

But yes, yes I can.

Can you do the Macarena?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

who can't lol

Can you do the YMCA without having to think about it


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sadly, yes.
Can you breakdance.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish but no

Can you perform martial arts?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no.
Can you get me out of this inner sanctum??


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Why yes I can. A nice glass of water to the face can get anyone out of a daze.

Can you make me a pie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, but I love eating them. Especially pumpkin pie...mmmm...

Can you make believe that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars?


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes I can ^o^
Can you talk backwards?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha thats too hard

Can you stand on your tippy toes?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm not sure..I suppose..only for a second though..if your talking ballerina style lol 

Could you cut my hair if I asked you to..without butchering it, just an inch or two off all over? lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know, maybe haha
Can you play the piano with your toes?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes....but it may not be music

can you sing the ABC's to the tune of Hunpty Dumdty


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I just tried it. So yes.
Can you sing the ABC's to the tune of The Rugrats theme song?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't remember it...shame on me

Can you touch the ground without bending your knees?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
Can you do a flip?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Can you make yourself dizzy without standing up


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep.
Can you chug a beer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't drink

Can you drink a pint of water in under 30 seconds


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh hells yea


Can you rub your tummy and pat your head simultaneously?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, just did. =P
Can you lick your nose?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

indeed

Can you move your baby toe away from the other toes?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Only on my right foot.
Can you speak French fluently?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My French teacher would have loved that...nope

Can you see in the dark


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

If I was a cat
Can you solve a rubik's cube?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nopey

Do you teach me how to move away from the computer and go to bed?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I cannot teach you what you already know:blank


Can you touch the ceiling in whatever room your in now?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

If I go on my bed, then yes.
Can you sing the ABC's backwards?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not without more energy than I care to expend.
Can you name all the trees in your neighborhood?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Trees? they're the things that town planners see fit to plant in the middle of the pavement right?

No I can't name them. However, I did name one 'son of a *****' after walking into it one dark night.

Can you read a book in a moving vehicle without wanting to throw-up?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, but I feel really woozy afterwards.

Can you do at least one one-handed push up?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

No! I hope someday I can!

Can you eat a whole bag of chips in one sitting and not feel full?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Full? Probably. Fat? Definitely.

Can you do a magic trick?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not very well.

CY write well with your oppostie hand?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not really

Can you play the tin whistle


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Not at all! But I can play the violin ^^

Can you put both your legs behind your head?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not unless I break them

Can you turn the washing machine off down stairs so I don't have to get out of bed?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha! Not unless you live in my building! Side note: I'm taking advantage of the summer weather and hand washing my clothes now. No running up and down stairs for me (for now) woohoo!

Can you whistle for longer than 10 seconds without a break?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes I can! I love to whistle songs!

Can you do integral Calculus?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No way! @[email protected]

Run a mile without stopping?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

errr not sure, I think so 


Can you...go up to a stranger and ask for the time easily?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah pretty much

can you have a funfight with me..without going off in a huff?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I maybe able..I don't do hufs

Can you tell me the best way of getting rid of a cold?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cough Syrup. It's one of the worst tasting things in the world, but it definitely does the job.

Can you bake cookies?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If i tried I guess I could

Can you make your self sneeze


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not 'just' like that no, I've gotta be ready to sneeze 


Can you eat a whole packet of biscuits to yourself in a day?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If I REALLY wanted I'm sure I could

Can you watch a film twice over


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

twice consecutively? no i cant

can you sign language?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

No but I would love to know how.

Can you roller skate?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Not that I do everyday, but yeah, I know how to.

Can you stand snow?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah
Can you put your feet behind your head?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

no, but maybe I'll learn from my yoga practice.

Can you walk under a ladder without feeling superstitious or nervous?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yup

Can you touch type?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Can you do sign language?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No, but I'd love to learn.

Can you.... make your tongue reach the tip of your nose and post up a picture of it here?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes I can....but it looks really weird 

Can you wiggle your ears?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Lord no. How would ya do that? You're not one of those life-size rabbits are ya?

Can you........ Tell me how to get to Sesamie Street?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe I am - i can twitch my nose too...

Follow the yellow brick road

Can you tell me what the weather will be like here in Galway tomorrow?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sure! Sunny intervals with a maximum temperature of 17 degrees.

Can you tell me what the time is in Tonga right...NOW!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

5

Can you say Floccinaucinihilipilification?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

So close!

Solution:
Factor:
(x-5)(x-5)

x-5=0

x= 5

You were close .

I tried to say it, but I couldnt :sus.

Can you take a picture of your eye for me?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes. 

Can you speak a foreign lingo? (bonus points if you can communicate with Smurfs)


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

na

can you hang out with me?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Anytime

Can you use a jump rope


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Badly

can you touch your ceiling if you jump?


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope.

Would you ever join the Peace Corps?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I would if I could. I hate people but I do like helping those in need. 

Can you holler like Tarzan?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No, but like tarzan I am good with animals and I s**t in the forest.

Can you lend me 20 quid? I promise I'll pay you back.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No because I only have American money, sorry.

Can you sweat easily?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No? I sweat normally lol.

Did you ever eat glue as a kid?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think so, hahah. I played with it though.

Can you swallow pills without water?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^^Whoops, I asked a "did you" question instead of a "can you" one lol.

Yeah, if they're small

Can you last a whole a day without eating?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I doubt it lol.

Can you hang out and play computer games with me? I've never played games for years..and fancy playing the original mario kart


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course I would! That sounds like lots of fun!


Can you jump up and down for five minutes without stopping?


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

I did that with jumping jacks in middle school. It made me feel dizzy. Now I probably can't.

Can you do one hundred pushups?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No

Can you stay up for 24 hours?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YES, and i have done it before.
Can you stay up 48 hours?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah if I had to..but I never have 

Can you fry two eggs in the same pan without them sticking together? lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I might've done that before, but I don't really cook so IDK lol.
Can you lick your chin?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nay, i can nary lick my nose.

can you tell a joke?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes.
can you drink a gal of water?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably. I drink a lot of water.

Can you go a day without laughing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

probably, but that would be very difficult.
can you sing a cappella?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i've been told my voice is horrible by some and good by others. maybe with a lot of practice i could...

can you do donuts in a car? :evil


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i never tried it lol.
can you bake a cake?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup! A good one too!


Can you fly?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Just watch me

Can you drink from a glass backwards?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

how the hell do you do that? :sus

Can you fly a toy helicopter?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Can you juggle three balls?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish i could.

can you body board?


----------

